# Introduction and breeder question...



## 1stclassnana (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I just came across this website yesterday and am so impressed by the wealth of information. After many recommendations and internet research on my part, I am convinced that a Havanese is the dog for me. I found a breeder about an hour from my home, spoke to her a number of times on the phone and felt comfortable with her. She had one male puppy available at the time who was 7 weeks old. I went to visit and wound up putting a deposit on him. She said I could take him home at 9 weeks. 

I picked him up 10 days ago. By the next day he became very attached to me, but wanted nothing to do with anyone else. Whenever anyone else came into the house, he ran the other way. From there his behavior escalated to growling and snapping if anyone (except me) even put out their hand to pet him. This became a great source of stress and concern for me as I have four grandchildren. I finally called the breeder and although she said she was very surprised he was acting this way and had never had this happen, she immediately offered to take him back and refund my money. She went on to say that another of her females would be having a litter this coming weekend and I was welcome to first pick of that litter.

I am wondering if anyone has heard of this breeder. It is Perritos Bailarines Havanese in SE Michigan. She has eight adult Havanese. This will be the 3rd litter in a row for the dog having the litter next weekend. She had litters last January, July and now this January. Is this too much?

Does anyone know of any other breeders they can recommend in Michigan? I have already learned so much from this site and realize how "blindly" I went into this venture.

I welcome any and all comments/suggestions. TIA!

Laura


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't heard of the breeder, but there are a lot out there that many of us don't know.

Since none of us are reproductive specialists, we can't say if that is too many litters at a time. Only a repro vet who has followed the health of the bitch can say that, although I will say that many repro vets are now saying that is not a problem (in general terms with a young, healthy bitch).

Have you visited the Havanese Club of America for the breeder list? www.havanese.org

And most of all, welcome to the forum!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

There's a couple of people in Illinois that are here on the forum and might be able to recommend a breeder. 
Welcome to the forum and good luck finding a pup!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I just purchased Augie from a breeder in Lansing MI, he has been wonderful and has a litter of pups now. If you are iterested send me an email and I will give you his name. He gets and breeds his dogs with Canyon Havanese, I am very happy with my dog and would purchase another one from him. Augie has the most wonderful personality I have ever seen. He loves everyone.

Robin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laura,

At 10 weeks old, your puppy might be still very 'nippy'. I remember when we first got Gucci, she didn't like to be woken up and would growl (especially at my kids, when they would pet her when she was sleeping) I turned her on her back, gave her a FIRM NO and growled back at her, and after about 2-3 times of doing that, she's never growled since. She was very, very young and would nip at us too, but again, I gave her a firm no, and offered a toy or chewy to bite on instead.

If you read through some threads here, you'll notice that some Havs tend to focus on the main caretaker first and are a bit slower to bond with your family members. I don't think that is highly unusual, as many of us have experienced that. Even though, my dog does love everyone now...she definately prefers me!

But I remember the first few weeks we had her, I was very upset that she wasnt' bonding with my husband and kids like I had hoped, but this morning, she fell asleep on his chest and ditched me last night to go play with the kids! So, she has gotten much better at dividing her time up. Right now, she's cuddled up next to me  Some havs do really cling to the main caretaker a bit more, just depends.

As far as the breeder having too many litters? IDK..how many females does she have breeding? Is she breeding the same one again? I haven't heard of that breeder.

Hi Robin! Gucci sends kisses to Cousin Auggie! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laura,

This situation sounds like another puppy one of the members just got, I am not sure....but try reading though this thread and see if there is something in there that can help you with your puppy.

Actually, what your described with you puppy is not that unusual for some of the puppies.

Click on this thread and read this, I think it will help

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2237


----------



## 1stclassnana (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I did wind up returning him to the breeder. His growling/snapping was getting worse and like I said, with four grandchildren, I was hesitant to take a chance on that type of behavior. I also was in contact with a professional dog trainer and she expressed concern about his behavior.

It was not "nipping" I was concerned with...he did that as well. This was snapping after growling as if to bite. If he had just been shy and slower to warm up, I wouldn't have been concerned, but this behavior seemed very aggresive for such a young puppy and was escalating daily.

Like I said, I am becoming more educated and will be more cautious in my next decision...I just want the best puppy for our family. Aside from how adorable they are, the main reason I decided on a Havanese was all the positive info on how much they love people/children.

Laura


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When you are concerned about the safety of your children, and got the advice of a trainer on top of that, I don't think anyone can fault you for your decision at all.

Some breeders just don't realize how important temperament is and I'm not saying this particular breeder is to be faulted because odd things do crop up at times, but... strange things _do _happen!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laura, I can understand why you made the decision you did, and like Kimberly said, I would not fault you for it as well. I would make sure that the next time you get a puppy you stress the fact that you have children in your house often and you need a puppy that can handle that well. Personality and temperament are key in any puppy.

Good luck finding yourself another puppy!


----------



## 1stclassnana (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the supportive words...it was a hard decision, but definitely one I needed to make before getting more attached - he was simply adorable.

Even though I do have preferences in color and sex, temperament has been moved to the top of the list. ;-) I will keep all of you included in my search for another puppy...I'm sure I will have more questions.

Also, I really appreciate such a warm welcome...it means a lot!

Laura


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laura- You made the decision that was right for you. In my opinion, temperament is *the* most important thing to consider when getting a puppy (other than health). Of course we're all partial to certain sexes and colors, but really, considering you will have this pet for years and years, you want one with a great temperament. I'm sure you'll find the exact right one!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laura~ A warm :welcome: to a Nana of 4 from another Nana of 4!

Like you, I was drawn to this breed because of their friendly nature toward children. Not only do I have four grandchildren I also have a home-based educational therapy business, which means I have an additional 9-10 children coming to my home each week. Neither my little Shadow, whom we lost this past summer, nor my precious little Tori, who just turned 5 mos. old, have disappointed me with their temperment. Tori is absolutely wonderful w/my grandchildren ages; 13, 6, 4, & 19 mos. She is also great w/my students. She loves people! She will approach them cautiously but, will, after just a minute or so, be licking and/or lying on her back ready for a belly rub!

I hope you can find a puppy who fits into your family as well as both of my little girls have fit into ours. Please keep us posted on what happens. As Jeanne said, temperment is *the most* important consideration.

Oh, and the folks here are crazy about puppy pictures, so when you post about your new little one, you'd be wise to include a hoto: :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Laura,

When you decide to go look for another Hav, can't you spend some time with the litter and watch how they interact with each other..maybe take one of your grandchildren and see how your potential puppy acts around a child?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:welcome:Laura!!!
I am glad that you are here on the forum...you will get alot of support here!!! How far are you willing to travel? Just wondering so I can look into some breeders for you!!! I am sure you will find the right puppy for you and your family...it just takes time!!! Let us know how things go...and yes we Love pictures!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Laura, I think you made the right decision too. I had a slow to warm up puppy but she never growled or bit! Now that she's adjusted to our home her true personality has come out and she's totally a delight with my Dh and myself. Many Havs are very sensitive and need a little adjustment period before their true personality shines. It helps to meet the parents too as many temperament characteristics are genetic. I knew Tessa's parents had wonderful temperaments.

However, if you read through the forum not all Havs are "friendly to everyone including children" as so many of the books/web sites tell you. Tessa still prefers me if given a choice and approaches strangers a bit cautiously, but will usually warm up if they ignore her.

Good luck in your puppy search. I think taking a grandchild along is a great idea.


----------

